# THE TWELFTH STROKE (short story)



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing as usual!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha awwww


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool! I luv it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

wow!! How do you come up with this stuff??


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dunno, it just happens


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You are sooo good. Definitely natural talent!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol awhhhh thanks


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. That story has left me speechless. (That's a good thing ;-))


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

very impressive  way to go


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankyou so much guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

